# Can Venison Be Smoked Like Brisket?



## grillmonkey (Mar 23, 2016)

If you don't cook the brisket long enough, it will be dry and tough. It has to cook until the connective tissue breaks down (melts) helping the meat to become moist and tender, right? So, can the same be done with venison? And if so, which cut of meat should be used? If it can't be cooked this way, what is a good cut and smoking method for a flavorful, tender and moist result?

Also, I have some deer tenderloin in the freezer, what is the best way to smoke that? Or, should I grill it?


----------



## mowin (Mar 23, 2016)

Try venison  pastrami.  Brine the roasts in pops brine for 12-14 days then follow the process in the link below. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/239509/another-venison-pastrami-thread

Venison is very lean, so no need to take it to the higher temps like a brisket. It will be over cooked and dry if you take it to brisket temps.

I smoke my tenderloins @225* and pull them with a IT of 130* . I usually rub them with SPOG the night before.


----------

